# Scout Charger Unit



## volks (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi,

anyone got any ideas on how to remove charger/power supply unit on autotrail scout 2006 model,no sign of any screws into the bodywork,the reason i want to look at it is the cooling fan has become very noisy.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Contact Sargent Electrical if you want it direct. They make the electrical system for that model.

My guess is that once the cover is removed the fixings will be revealed.

Contact Address
Sargent Electrical Services Ltd.
Unit 39
Tokenspire Business Park
Woodmansey
Beverley
East Yorkshire
HU17 0TB
Tel: 01482 881655
Fax: 01482 678987
Technical Director	Ian Sargent


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Volks as Clive has said if you need us you can call or email us and we will try to help.

Technical support 01482 678981
Email [email protected]

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------

